# Yay the new house.



## makeupwhore54 (May 16, 2007)

Im in love with this house. Its in historical Wilson, NC. Its only 3 years old, and gorgeous! The inside is all cream nutral colors. Nice bedrooms the one im getting is a little bit bigger than the one I have now, and right acossed from my room is a nice bathroom with a huge mirror. So I can stand in front of it all day doing makeup




. We dont get to move into it until June 15th though. I had to share im so excited! And what a wonderful Anniversary gift for my mom to find out we have that house! Oh the skinny window is my room. I call it a princess room it has really high cealings and a huge closet!

Here are pics!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 16, 2007)

CONGRATS...and you won't be too far from me I'm in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 16, 2007)

I never noticed your location said Charlotte lol. Thank you.


----------



## luxotika (May 16, 2007)

Looks very nice! Can't wait to see the inside. I love houses!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 16, 2007)

I didnt even think to take pictures of the inside. When we move ill try to snap some before everything gets moved it.


----------



## natalierb (May 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a beautiful house! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

Your new home looks wonderful. Congratulations! When you have a chance, would love to see some inside pics.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2007)

its a beautiful home.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 16, 2007)

Thank you girls!


----------



## justdragmedown (May 16, 2007)

how beautiful congrats


----------



## lynnda (May 16, 2007)

SOOOO beautiful!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 16, 2007)

great house!


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2007)

Oh, its super cute. Its only bout an hour or so away from my house


----------



## Jessica (May 16, 2007)

wow what a pretty house. I wanna see pics of the inside too



....Ash, how come you are not taking the dog when you move???


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 17, 2007)

The landlord doesn't allow dogs. Mom would like to take her, but we couldn't find any place that allowed dogs. Cats were ok in most of the places we looked at, but not dogs.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 17, 2007)

Ohhh it's beautiful!!!! Congrats girlie


----------



## MindySue (May 17, 2007)

it's so cute! i love small houses like that, or atleast it looks small..but they always look so cute and homey


----------



## roxyklt (May 17, 2007)

It is not that small. It does look small, but it is 1500 sq. ft. The house we are in now is only 1100 sq.ft. It will be nice to gain some space.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 17, 2007)

Very nice!! I bet you will love it even more once you are moved in.


----------



## Manda (May 17, 2007)

That is the cutest house! Congrats to you and your family, that must be so exciting!


----------



## rlise (May 17, 2007)

congrats... love moving to better place! it always good! post tons of pix when you get in it!


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

Whoo hoo!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 17, 2007)

I am so excited for you=)


----------



## farris2 (May 17, 2007)

congrats


----------



## lissalove (May 17, 2007)

I think i've seen that house or one very similar lol. I live in Tarboro..not far from wilson at all. I visit Wilson very often


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 17, 2007)

Thank you girls.

Lisa we wear all threw rocky mount &amp; wilson thats the only house I saw that looks like that. So you might have seen it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2007)

congrats. It's very picturesque


----------



## prettypretty (May 17, 2007)

great house


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## magosienne (May 17, 2007)

very nice !


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 17, 2007)

i want to see pictures of the inside!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new home!

Can't wait to see more pics once you get to move in!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## nurzruby (May 18, 2007)

wow what a very nice house



It reminds me of one of those doll houses heehee....very Cute



arent u a lucky chick


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 19, 2007)

Its does look like a doll house lol. I get to move in sooner than we thought. Dates got changed around &amp; now we will be there around the 1st of June.


----------



## LovinPigments (May 19, 2007)

gorgeous house!


----------



## Bec688 (May 19, 2007)

Oh wow



That's a lovely house. Like everyone else, I wanna see inside!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 19, 2007)

Believe me once mom gets moved in she will take a ton of pictures. The landlord is even letting mom take her rose bushes and plant them. I looks small on the inside too, but mom thinks it is because there are 2 bathrooms and tons of closet. The house is 1 story. Where we are now is a story and a half, but no closet and only 1 bathroom. We are packing up this house like crazy.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! That must be soooo exciting!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Hersh its exciting but making me so tired lol!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 20, 2007)

it's beauitful.. congrats!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 23, 2007)

OH congrats!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 23, 2007)

I love it. Would love to see the inside sometime.


----------

